# Axolotls!



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

Just curious, does anyone out there have an axolotl? This one is mine (The one in the background was his girlfriend...then they had a baby drama)


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I want one of these soooooooooooo bad. They remind me of Toothless from How to Train Your Dragon!

Once I move out I'll get one <3


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Well no but in jr high i had a teacher who had one of those named squidward.


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

He will be shown in at the local fair on July 12 along with my betta fish, Dr.Gomez. It would shock me if he won anything. They aren't know for being intelligent.  If he wins anything he will be up for stud.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I don't have an axolotl but I do have a tiger salamander so I might get one eventually since they are very simaler


----------

